

10 Scrappy Minimum Viable Products That Made It Big - Semetric
http://torgronsund.com/2011/09/23/10-scrappy-minimum-viable-products-that-made-it/

======
angryasian
3/4ths of those sites aren't mvp, but just looked like crap because thats how
sites looked at the time.

------
timjahn
Is that really what Groupon's site looked like in 2010? That looks more like
the site pictured in the Internet Archive is just missing the correct CSS
files.

